# I think it's time



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

This morning Clipper was wedged up between my bed and wall. It was about 4 am. They always used to come up beside the bed to wake me up.the last 2 nites he can't hardly get up to go outside. The bottoms up leash helped some, but he has to struggle to get his front of body up and has to lay down immediately after we do get out or back in. He still enjoys his food, so getting his meds down is easy for him. I haven't really seen him asleep. He lays with his head up and is panting. That probably drys his mouth out, he drinks a lot of water. I upped the tramadol to 4. I got up with him and tried laying on his nite,nite with him to try and settle him, but went ahead and helped him out, he made it to the door, but peed right there,, we went on out and he layed in the grass, I cleaned up, and then we just sit out for a little while in the cool air listening to the birds wake up. He sniffed the air and seemed to like that. He had his breakfast with his meds, a little early, usually has at 6 or so, but he needed it. I will call the vet and see if I can up his meds a little more and start making arrangements. He has been such a good boy. He loved his yard and home, I have been blessed to have such wonderful companions for me and my family. I see he is starting to suffer now. It is hard, because like with Cody, his mind is all there, he is all Clipper, this old earthly body is just giving out on him. He has used it well, ran and played, gave comfort and love. My baby. I guess he wanted to come and wake me like he used to, I don't really know how he managed to get there, but he did, he came to me. I think that was probably the last time he'll do that. I miss having a lick on the face or a paw on my arm to wake up.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Your post made me cry. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry; it is so tough to make the decision but I am grateful that we can.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*SO Sorry.*

So sorry. You stated things very well. Godspeed Clipper.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow  I was Hoping Clipper was going to make it. I am sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Clipper


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

So Sorry my condolences 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful tribute...I did not think from what I read that he had already passed..I am sorry for what you are going through...


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh ****. That broke my heart. I am so sorry. Peace to you.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am sorry for your difficult times. My heart goes out to you and Clipper. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It is so hard to make the decision, I can understand how some would prefer for them to pass on their own, but some of these guys can be so stubborn. They still don't want to go, even though their bodies are saying its time. Sending hugs and prayers to all of you


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry you have to make this very difficult decision. Sending hugs and prayers your way!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh, you're making me cry!

I'm so sorry. Thanks for listening to him. Such a hard thing to do, but I'm so glad we are able to help them on their final journey.

((hugs for you and Clipper))


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Today Friday 6-15-13 is snipper new, snipper do day. He will go to the bridge tomorrow. Cody wil be bowing down ready to run around, spin around to see him! They will ran over the bridge together again! We went on a early morning car ride while it's cool, windows down! Took pictures! Had breakfast at a small lake that's a mile or so from my house! We're home resting now, going to relax enjoy the day! Plenty of his favorite foods and snacks! Going to work on ripping up the rest of his Christmas presents we gave him on mothers day maybe! He put up a fight with this disease, he loves life! I love him so, he's my baby! Thank you all, I will tell him about the wonderful people out there that send their best! A kiss from Clipper to you all!


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> Today Friday 6-15-13 is snipper new, snipper do day. He will go to the bridge tomorrow. Cody wil be bowing down ready to run around, spin around to see him! They will ran over the bridge together again! We went on a early morning car ride while it's cool, windows down! Took pictures! Had breakfast at a small lake that's a mile or so from my house! We're home resting now, going to relax enjoy the day! Plenty of his favorite foods and snacks! Going to work on ripping up the rest of his Christmas presents we gave him on mothers day maybe! He put up a fight with this disease, he loves life! I love him so, he's my baby! Thank you all, I will tell him about the wonderful people out there that send their best! A kiss from Clipper to you all!


You and Clipper are in my prayers. Harley and I will be thinking of you both tomorrow. Hope you can somehow find peace with this. A kiss right back at ya, Clipper. Have fun with Cody when you get to the bridge. RIP Sweet boy..........


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm sorry! Today is Friday 6-14-13! I am fixing roast, baked chicken and pan fried crumbled hamburger meat and glanced at calendar and saw I posted wrong date! Thank you all for kind words, support and advice. You've been great to "talk" to!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

This is the hardest part of loving a dog. Letting them go is hard but yet the greatest gift you can give. You are making his time so specail. I believe that when their earthly bodies cant do what they want them to do they move onto where they are young,strong and wise to watch over us from there.My heart goes out to you .Take care.
Maggi


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

You sound like the most wonderful pet parent a dog could ever hope for. How wonderful he got to spend his days with you, many have not been so fortunate to have such a loving home.

Give him a kiss from me and my pup.

I can't read this thread anymore, it makes me cry. I wish you strength and courage in letting your sweet boy go.

I'll give my pup a big hug when I get home.

((hugs))


----------

